# just out and about this evening



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

Hennessey says no









these were from an early morning
























the end


----------



## sharleytail (Sep 10, 2013)

What a lovely photos of the gang, love the concepts. Everyone is posing so well


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Great pictures! Your dogs are gorgeous!!! Looks like such fun!


----------

